
Shit-Umbrella (Managementterm) - franze
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Shit%20Umbrella
======
PaulHoule
For more me that is a real software management "bad smell" that your boss
thinks their job is to isolate you from "bullshit".

If that's your goal (as opposed to "facilitating communication" or something
expressed positively) you are as likely to make things worse rather than
better.

